# Starting Classes



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Don’t be afraid to ask questions. Show up on time prepared with whatever they require. Ask for help if you don’t understand. Many students can’t wait to leave even though they didn’t fully understand what was taught. Comes back to haunt you when there is a test.

Leave your phone in your car


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Like eddy said come ready to learn, ask plenty of questions and take a lot of notes.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

First day is a week from today. Nervous, but not too much. Just hoping it won't be too over my head starting from Chapter 3 of the Code, but I've also been working for awhile. I'm worried but eager to start at the same time.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Hopefully you own the book.
Hopefully if you don't own the book you will own it like tomorrow.
Read up on everything in the book that's prior to Ch3 and read ahead of the class.
You're going to do fine. Your concern is legitimate and demonstrates your commitment. 
And most importantly, have fun. Ask questions when they use nomenclature you are not (yet) familiar with.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You'll be fine. People in this trade argue over code or misinterpret, etc with many years of experience. Just do it.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Hopefully you own the book.
> Hopefully if you don't own the book you will own it like tomorrow.
> Read up on everything in the book that's prior to Ch3 and read ahead of the class.
> You're going to do fine. Your concern is legitimate and demonstrates your commitment.
> And most importantly, have fun. Ask questions when they use nomenclature you are not (yet) familiar with.


Great advice. I have the 2014 edition which is strange that the expired codebook was on the list of required books, but I also spent the extra money on the handbook for the pictures - added/simpler to read material etc.


----------



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

When your apprenticeship starts. Is it normal to begin with a class or go right into the field to work?


----------

